# my Andres coat color



## Andresmom92 (Jan 14, 2012)

well i want some extra opinions on my boys color i know hes a blonde brindle red nose american pitbull but i wanna know if its a rarer color to find if so i wanna put him up for stud. what do you think i could get for him on stud. hes an amazing an gentle and loving. and also he is sooo smart.

i must add that he is only 6 months old in these pics. and he weights 55lbs his dad weights 130lb


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There is no such color as blonde brindle. Blonde is not an accepted term. Hard to tell with the lighting but your dog appears to be chocolate brindle. There are no rare colors in the APBT. Your pooch is a real cutie! Take a peek there ate color charts to help you that I put up awhile back if you do a quick search of the forum.


----------



## Andresmom92 (Jan 14, 2012)

i have not seen another pitbull with his coloring.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like chocolate brindle to me as well. It still might change a bit as he matures.

I read that you want to stud him, do you have his ped?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He is cute and I agree with the other posters. He looks like a chocolate brindle. I have seen tons of them everywhere.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is way to young to even be thinking about using him as a stud. He'd need to be at least 2. To add to that unless he us titled health tested, meets the standard of the registry he is papered through, has proper temperament and drive, and has a good pedigree most responsible breeders wouldn't give him a second look. What his stud fee would be depends on all I listed and more...

Eek... The sire was 130lbs????? That's not a pit bull...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I say red brinble lol I actually own a red brindle female lol nothing rare about his color, its fairly common. He is too yoing to even consider breeding not to mention his size is very very large for a standard apbt, which an adult could be 55lbs...


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Just an ordinary Red Brindle Red Nose. Nothing special.
Do NOT put him up for stud just because of his color, that is Freaking ridiculous. Plus, his Dad was 130 lbs, that is NOT the right weight for an APBT. There is no "Rare" Color in the APBT and It should never be bred just for color, that's what Backyard breeders do. I can't stress this enough.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> He is way to young to even be thinking about using him as a stud. He'd need to be at least 2. To add to that unless he us titled health tested, meets the standard of the registry he is papered through, has proper temperament and drive, and has a good pedigree most responsible breeders wouldn't give him a second look. What his stud fee would be depends on all I listed and more...
> 
> Eek... The sire was 130lbs????? That's not a pit bull...





Kenaii said:


> Just an ordinary Red Brindle Red Nose. Nothing special.
> Do NOT put him up for stud just because of his color, that is Freaking ridiculous. Plus, his Dad was 130 lbs, that is NOT the right weight for an APBT. There is no "Rare" Color in the APBT and It should never be bred just for color, that's what Backyard breeders do. I can't stress this enough.


:goodpost: great posting above!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I feel the same way everyone else does. We are hear to EDUCATE owners of this breed we all love so much so I hope you allow us to "EDUCATE" you and have a change of heart of breeding your dog for silly reasons.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Andresmom92 said:


> i have not seen another pitbull with his coloring.


So what? I've never seen a White GSD or a Solid black APBT in person either, but that doesn't mean those are rare colors.
Color is not a good enough reason to breed him, nor is being well behaved. If he wins some shows, meets the breed standard and has no Genetic problems (Just because he's healthy, doesn't mean he's not a carrier for genetic diseases) THEN you can think about breeding him.

Plus, you said his sire is 130 lbs that is not an APBT, even if it looks like one. A 130 lb dog would get laughed out of a conformation show. Just out of curiosity, do you have a ped or a link to the breeder's site?

You don't seem to know what you might be getting into, and how much thought really goes into breeding dogs. It's not just a "OH HE'S PRETTY AND SWEET. LET'S HAVE PUPPIES." Kind of thing.

Here are some links on the reality of how breeding works.
To Breed or Not To Breed, Should I breed my dog?
So you want to breed, I want to breed my Dog, Should I breed My Dog?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Good advice has been given to you. While your pup is a pretty color, it's a very common color. Even if it wasn't, color should be the last reason to think of breeding him.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

here's a bunch more red brindle "pit bulls". yeah, some aren't the same, but there are enough to demonstrate our point.

https://www.google.com/search?q=red...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAwQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=705


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i geev you two dalla fo stad


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW... I would only put WOW if they allowed it.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Plain and simple. No ones gonna pay a stud service for a paperless mixed breed. If someone allows you to breed with their female, you guys will be selling them in front of a Krogers out of a cardboard box. It seems the purpose of owning a dog for some people is to try to make a quick buck. How about getting a better job or getting more educated so you can get a better job and make more money.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Everyone one pretty much summed it up. Too young, not within standard, not tested, no titles and most definitely NOT rare! With your emphasis on it’s Rare Color (BaWhahaha!! LMAO) in almost every post you’re obviously looking to try and make money off your dog. Do everyone a favor and try living with your dog; don’t try living off your dog!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

fishinrob said:


> Plain and simple. No ones gonna pay a stud service for a paperless mixed breed. If someone allows you to breed with their female, you guys will be selling them in front of a Krogers out of a cardboard box. It seems the purpose of owning a dog for some people is to try to make a quick buck. How about getting a better job or getting more educated so you can get a better job and make more money.





Elvisfink said:


> Everyone one pretty much summed it up. Too young, not within standard, not tested, no titles and most definitely NOT rare! With your emphasis on it's Rare Color (BaWhahaha!! LMAO) in almost every post you're obviously looking to try and make money off your dog. Do everyone a favor and try living with your dog; don't try living off your dog!


:goodpost::clap::goodpost::clap:


----------

